# Looking 4 work



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

Looking 4 work in ohio im in cleveland will travel ....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

chevy$men;990034 said:


> Looking 4 work in ohio im in cleveland will travel ....


you should try DC or PA they got a butt load out there it's all the weather channel is talking about


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

Nobody need any help thats crazy........


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

I need help in chicago pay is 60 an hr if your willing I have a route that will keep you busy let me know asap call me any time 708-703-2783


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

chuck did an awesome job anyone that picks him up will be glad they did hard working never say quit attitude


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

dfdsuperduty;995445 said:


> chuck did an awesome job anyone that picks him up will be glad they did hard working never say quit attitude[/QUOTE thanks you and your crew are the best wouldnt have it any other way :salute:your company is awesome wish you guys the best keep growing and doin great businesswesport when ever you need me im here thanks again....


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

dfdsuperduty;995445 said:


> chuck did an awesome job anyone that picks him up will be glad they did hard working never say quit attitude


chuck did an awesome job anyone that picks him up will be glad they did hard working never say quit attitude[/QUOTE thanks you and your crew are the best wouldnt have it any other way :salute:your company is awesome wish you guys the best keep growing and doin great businesswesport when ever you need me im here thanks again....


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

WORK WORK WORK.........?/?/?///????


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

did u drive to chicago?


----------



## chevy$men (Oct 20, 2009)

Burkartsplow;1004070 said:


> did u drive to chicago?


yes sirwesportpayup


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

burk not only did he drive here he did a hell of a job


----------

